# Destructive Gambian Pouched Rat !!!



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, I decided to nicely arrange Millies cage after a good cleaning out... and she was so thankful, that within two seconds of her being in her nice clean cage, she started destroying all of my good work.

Needless to say, after an hour of ripping up paper, all her toys and everything are back in a big pile on the floor of her cage. 

Millie What You Doing - YouTube

Millie Shredding Paper - YouTube

Millie Rat Exploring - YouTube

Millie Ratty - YouTube


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

"destroying all your hardwork is the best part of being cleaned out"
-say all my animals!!


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

:2thumb: Haha yep I totally agree lol


----------

